
Ukraine bans Steven Seagal as threat to national security - sndean
https://www.theguardian.com/culture/2017/may/05/ukraine-bans-steven-seagal-national-security-russian-citizenship
======
hoodoof
Puffy, saggy, ageing blowhards do certainly seem to be threatening national
security everywhere.

